# Used/ reconditioned Expobar G10 1 Group



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

A customer of ours has requested us to advertise this G10 he wishes to sell

only 2 years old

His asking for £750 brought for around £1400 approx.

If anyone keen drop us a PM


----------

